# Vergogna vergogna vergogna!!!!!



## Giusy (16 Giugno 2010)

http://www.repubblica.it/rubriche/l..._sessuali_di_lieve_entit-4644607/?ref=HREC1-4



> *Diteci chi ha firmato la norma
> "Reati sessuali di lieve entità"*
> 
> _di  CARMINE SAVIANO
> ...


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2010)

Bha, legge di merda seguito di altre leggi di merda, se si va indietro nel tempo si arriva pure alla costituzione.


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

Ci sono alcuni personaggi che, mentre si parla di possibile uscita dell'Italia dall'euro, stanno facendo due conti a cosa accadrebbe se SOLO META' DELL'ITALIA USCISSE TEMPORANEAMENTE DALL'EURO.

La Marcegaglia oggi ha detto esplicitamente:

Un punto debole dell'economia italiana, e' la componente dei servizi. "Se Milano e' una delle citta'' piu'' ricche e avanti in Europa e' perche i servizi sono competitivi, ma non e' cosi in tutta Italia.
 C'e' in Italia un pezzo di mondo che ha inefficienze molte forti e scarica i suoi extra costi sull''altra parte del Paese" piu'' competitiva, ha concluso il leader degli industriali italiani.

IN UN MOMENTO IN CUI IL NAZIONALISMO VIENE BOLLATO COME ANTIQUATO...IN UN MOMENTO IN CUI SIAMO TUTTI EUROPEISTI CONVINTI...

La domanda è d'obbligo:

Se l'Europa è il futuro e se tutti saremo fra un po' di anni europei e non italiani...dovremmo valutare O NO la capacità del mezzogiorno di riprendersi dall'attuale crisi?

Il costo del recupero NON deve essere sopportato dall'Italia ma dall'Europa intera?

Il mezzogiorno d'Italia dovrebbe essere trattato come la Grecia oppure no?

le risposte non sono facili...ma la crisi IMPONE DELLE SCELTE NON FACILI....NON POSSIAMO PERMETTERCI LA MOGLIE UBRIACA E LA BOTTE PIENA!!!

Pensate al federalismo dell'Europa e a quello che in Italia sta per essere introdotto...

Non è difficile imporre delle regole molto ferree alle regioni del sud d'Italia (o sud d'Europa). Così come la germania le impone a noi.

DOVE STA LA DIFFERENZA....

Chissà....di questo passo potremmo ritornare alle CITTA' STATO! 

http://ilpunto-borsainvestimenti.blogspot.com/2010/06/marcegaglia-e-la-separazione-fra-nord-e.html

*POMIGLIANO*

*Marcegaglia: "Non posso credere 
che il sindacato abbia risposto no"*

*Casini: "Mi auguro che i lavoratori dimostrino maggiore intelligenza di una parte del sindacato". Bersani: "Ci vuole buona volontà e fantasia, ma nessun diritto costituzionale è aggirabile con un accordo"*


*ROMA* - "Secondo noi è incredibile che ci sia un no". Commenta così la presidente di Confindustria, Emma Marcegaglia, il no della Fiom all'accordo con Fiat su Pomigliano. Incredibile, dice, "davanti ad una azienda che va contro la storia, prende produzioni dalla Polonia e le riporta in Italia, investe 700 milioni di euro". Quanto al referendum in azienda "attendiamo - aggiunge la leader degli industriali - di vedere cosa vogliono fare i lavoratori".

Sempre sul tema dello stabilimento Fiat si è pronunciato anche il leader dell'Udc, Pier Ferdinando Casini: "Bisogna arrivare ad un accordo", ha detto arrivando all'assemblea di Confcommercio. "Mi auguro che tra i lavoratori ci sia più intelligenza di quanto c'è stata da una parte del sindacato", ha aggiunto. Secondo Casini non c'è altra strada: un'intesa con l'azienda non può essere evitata. "Non ci sono alternative all'accordo. L'alternativa è perdere posti di lavoro e mandare la Fiat fuori dal territorio nazionale. C'è una sola scelta: l'accordo". Casini si è infine detto convinto che "i lavoratori mostreranno più intelligenza di qualche rappresentante sindacale". 


Anche il segretario del Pd, Pier Luigi Bersani, in un'intervista all'Unità, ha affermato che "la partita è delicatissima, mi rifiuto di pensare che, giunti a questo punto non si possa arrivare ad un accordo. Ci vuole buona volontà, fantasia. Bisogna sentire la voce dei lavoratori. In ogni caso, Pomigliano non sarà un modello". 

Ed ha aggiunto: "Non credo che nessuno, nemmeno la Fiat o il ministro Sacconi, possa pensare che un diritto costituzionale sia aggirabile da un accordo. Non abbocchiamo all'amo di chi ce la racconta così. Sacconi - ha detto ancora Bersani - dice che vede un grande orizzonte fatto di deroghe ad ogni livello. Se lo sogna. La Costituzione non è derogabile. In ogni caso, c'è un fatto oggettivo: siamo di fronte al primo caso in Europa di rientro della produzione esternalizzata".                                                                                              
(_16 giugno 2010_)
http://www.repubblica.it/economia/2010/06/16/news/marcegaglia-4882273/?ref=HREA-1

*EPPOI:*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...hiarazionni_su_dell_utri-4878440/?ref=HRER1-1


http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2...o_macigno_sulle_indagini-4876430/?ref=HRER2-1

*E, tanto tantissimo ancora* 



*Giusy, cosa ne dice tuo fratello che l'ha votato?* :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

I giovani devono inventari nuovi obiettivi e nuovi strumenti di lotta ...c'è chi ha già dato...


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2010)

*Quanto mi manca!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhTaetYI244


----------



## Nobody (16 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I giovani devono inventari nuovi obiettivi e nuovi strumenti di lotta ...c'è chi ha già dato...


 I giovani dovranno tirare la cinghia e fare la fame... e pure gli anziani.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I giovani dovranno tirare la cinghia e fare la fame... e pure gli anziani.


La fame la si è fatta davvero e fino a pochi anni fa
E' Paese smemorato quello in cui viviamo!!! Arricchiti che nascondono "la nonna" in cucina...
Ma è stata la fame a costruirlo.


Per quanto riguarda l'argomento è un voler reintrodurre per i minore gli "atti di libide" che costituivano un versione "lieve stupro"...  ...perché finché non vi era rischio di ingravidare non vi erano reali "pericoli" all'integrità familiare... 
Ma reintrodurlo ora per i minori è solo un modo per aver via libera con le minorenni ...per i "papi"...


----------



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni personaggi che, mentre si parla di possibile uscita dell'Italia dall'euro, stanno facendo due conti a cosa accadrebbe se *SOLO META' DELL'ITALIA USCISSE TEMPORANEAMENTE DALL'EURO.*
> La Marcegaglia oggi ha detto esplicitamente:
> Un punto debole dell'economia italiana, e' la componente dei servizi. "
> C'e' in Italia un pezzo di mondo che ha inefficienze molte forti e scarica i suoi extra costi sull''altra parte del Paese" piu'' competitiva, ha concluso il leader degli industriali italiani.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Senza parole. Divertente e surreale ipotesi di fantadiritto.
Ipotesi che non sta in piedi perchè possono aderire a (e possono uscire da)ll'UE Stati sovrani del continente europeo, e non porzioni di Stati.
Mamma mia i padri fondatori dell'UE si rivolterebbero nella tomba.


----------

